# Why do leopard geckos have soft skin?



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I was just wondering why lepard geckos only have scales on their stomach and there backs, head and top of their tails are really soft? Is it because the are nocturnal and don't need the scales to protect them from the sun?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Very interesting question!

Reptiles grow continuously and replace their skin throughout their lives (but less frequently as they get older). As you've no doubt seen, leopard geckos shed and then eat their skin to recycle the nutrients. The skin of reptiles is comprised of different types of scales, which has a number of jobs, but preventing dehydration and protection are the two main roles.

The leopard gecko is from a hot part of the world, but is nocturnal and spends a lot of its time in damp hides during the hottest part of the day, so dehyrdration isn't its major problem. They also don't need protection from the strongest of the sun, so again, thick scales aren't needed. However, when they are active, they will need underbelly protection as they scramble over rough and abrasive ground.

Heavy scales are great for protection, but like all "armour" they compromise agility and stealth, which are useful when hunting small insects, so evolutionary pressure has led to the soft scales.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Jeffers3 said:


> Very interesting question!
> 
> Reptiles grow continuously and replace their skin throughout their lives (but less frequently as they get older). As you've no doubt seen, leopard geckos shed and then eat their skin to recycle the nutrients. The skin of reptiles is comprised of different types of scales, which has a number of jobs, but preventing dehydration and protection are the two main roles.
> 
> ...


Thank you : victory:


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Not only that, but the tail is soft so if a predator gets hold of it, it is easy to drop as there is no "armour" there as the other reply posted.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Not only that, but the tail is soft so if a predator gets hold of it, it is easy to drop as there is no "armour" there as the other reply posted.


thanks


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I would also guess that the soft skin makes it easier to absorb belly heat ;-)


----------



## turbo1869 (Dec 15, 2009)

Why do they have a lumpy back as well?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Sorry I have no idea why they have a lumpy back!! You got me there!! lol


----------



## Tangerine Rocky (Oct 28, 2010)

i'm not a pro but i find if you drop a bit of water on there back it roles of like ducks.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I don't know either!

But in some reptiles species they get raised sections due to new scales growing underneath old ones, without the old ones falling off. I don't think this happens in leopard geckos, but tortoises do this and I think crocodilians do the same. You can count the rings on these bumps, but unlike tree rings, you can't use them for ageing purposes, as the sheds are irregular.


----------



## Anonymous%3 (3 mo ago)

The bumps on their backs are osteoderms, a type of armour that is shared with crocodilians, dinosuars, and other lizards. It is in the skin which makes the need for heavy scale on the back and head. They are made of bone, which is lighter than the heavy scales.


----------

